# Spare Bulbs for Autotrail Chieftain



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm going to France in a couple of weeks and it's dawned on me that I need spare bulbs. Am I correct in assuming that a set for the donar vehicle will surfice?

Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You have to have enough to replace any external light, dont forget the repeater lights. :roll: 
I am also under the impression that this year you must have the headlamp masked as per requirements.
dont forget the reflective jackets for each person.put them on BEFORE you exit the vehicle.

cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are on a Ducato chassis check that you buy the correct headlight bulbs.......my 2002 handbook is wrong :roll:


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Have just ordered a spare set of bulbs for my Autotrail Apache. I got the bulb numbers from the handbook and bought from this website:

http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/

Categories - European travel. Then go for H1 or H4 spare bulb kit depending on your headlights. The other bulbs in the set all matched my Ducato handbook. Good value!

Jed


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its a sensible move to have a full set of spare bulbs when in this country as well.

Bulbs can blow at any time not just when abroad!! 

DONT rely on someone elses idea of what you need, the only safe bet is to check for yourself that you have the right ones 

The one that gives most trouble is Headlight bulbs, there are a huge number of different fitments, some are single filament some are double filament, and every form of fitting some are HID (and spares for HID's are VERY pricey and a b*****er to fit as well) so it is vital to make sure you have the right ones for your vehicle. the remainder of the lights are "fairly" standard but there are differences. Many MH manufacturers fit rear light units that differ from the "original" vehicle spec so DONT rely on the base vehicle handbook either!! 

The ONLY safe option is to CHECK FOR YOURSELF !!!


----------

